# Which pattern do YOU like?



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

So I'm thinking of going with a poodleit collar for Lucy. Since we've been walking more her collar has been doing some damage to her coat  I like oranges and warmer tones with her coat, but just can't decide what pattern to choose. Should I try to get something bold and eye catching, or something a little less garish that might blend better?

Here are some patterns I'm thinking of - 









Here is the website link - 
Collars & leashes ? poodleit

Lucy is a light apricot, and I tend to like using fluorescent orange bands in her hair. Lately I've been splashing colour in though..
Here was a picture from her last groom, but I dont' band up high on her head like that, rather I leave a blended topknot and banded ears..


Here is a fuzzy pic I took the other day. Messy hair and all!


Well, what do you guys think I should go with?

Rebecca


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Bottom one!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Nothing to large,she is small. However, I like 1and 3.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I like 1. (Ooooh, I want Ruffles 'n Flirt for Jazz...)


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I think you would be satisfied best with the bottom choice!

I love Poodleit ! When I chose my first one, I wanted something for everyday use so I chose the chocolate praline Then, I wanted something dressy, so I chose the aqua dots. Well.......then I needed something that was girly but in a basic black to allow for the color variety of bands and bows! After letting Olga know what I was looking for, she came up with the Ruffles and Flirt! LOVE this one!!!


----------



## Lovedogs (Mar 8, 2013)

#1 -- best match for coat and easy on the eye


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Rubymom, could you PLEASE post pictures of your dog wearing her assorted collars? I have seen a number of pictures of the standards and just one or two of minis wearing this style, but wonder how it will look on a smaller toy dog! 

I know you have a mini, and yours is a red and not an apricot, but hey, anything will give me ideas at this point!

Thanks everyone for the input and I'd sure love anything more!

Rebecca


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

I like the first one the best.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

The first one would compliment her the best IMO. Its very pretty.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I vote for "Metropolitan night" (the last one) as your first purchase. Followed of course by all the other choices.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the first and the last!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Second and
Last


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I like the leopard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would go for the animal print. She is so cute!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

For your pup I like number 2 and then 1. I also like 3 but its only offered In spoo sizes. I'm eyeing them too I tend to likes the ones with the red ribbon but its always in the back of my mind if I eventually put Sandy in a pony doodle and dye her bright pink. My kids would so love that!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the splash of orange in #4 if you normally use orange bands. Favorite one though is Ruffles and Flirt - that is just gorgeous and if Bella wasn't black she'd need one for sure!


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

the second one.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Minnie said:


> I like the splash of orange in #4 if you normally use orange bands. Favorite one though is Ruffles and Flirt - that is just gorgeous and if Bella wasn't black she'd need one for sure!


Jazz is black, and I think the black Ruffles and Flirt (my favorite, too) would make a tasteful, elegant fashion statement on her...or maybe not... :biggrin1:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Something with orange in it, so bottom one. She is lovely by the way.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I'm REALLY wishing I could choose more than 1 and I've asked Olga if there is a "twofur" discount, but somehow I doubt it, since she puts so much work into each collar...

So with your votes, and counting hubby's and my vot for collar #1, the chocolate swirl, I think we're gonna go with that one. Of coarse she sent another pattern to consider that I also ended up liking, so for a second collar, (if I am able to ever get one and if I'm happy with how the first one performs) I may go with these runners up. For now my preference seems to be in the order I've listed...

light pink princess damask - 


Metropolitan night - 


the leopard print...


She sent me a new swatch for how the chocolate swirl will look in toy size. We are discussing if we should try a slightly thinner center ribbon and perhaps try it in a lighter tone such as light tan, to blend a little better with her coat. I'm kinda shocked at how much red is in this swatch, but I still really like the overall feel of the colours together...

The collars thickness should end up being 2 1/2" but WOW, I measured and I think stretched out that's almost the entire length of my girls neck! Her neck circumferance measures between 6 3/4" and 7".



Thanks so much everyone for your help and oppinions in this matter! Too fun to talk with other poodley type people over "beauty" type issues! Nowhere near enough people to talk about it with in person! 

Rebecca


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love the one you picked, that was my choice too with your dogs coloring. I would love to see a picture with your toy. I have a toy too and now that I have seen these I may have to get one too - very cute.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok, so I thought I'd post a few before pictures. Olga suggested trying to fold a scarf to 2 1/2 inches and try that around her neck to check the width. A scarf didn't work, but a facecloth did! 

I think I'm going to stick with the dark brown ribbon in the middle though, should be eye catching! So can't wait to have a collar that will help cut down on brushing time, and not risk her neck hair!

Bands were a little tight in this picture, they weren't like that long 


First time with wrapped ears...




And here is the sample size... A little strange at first, but I think I'll get used to it. I think it looks the way it's supposed to so...




Thanks for looking!

Rebecca


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

do these collars really cost $40+ US??? im not sure of the money difference between the country's. i was looking to get Esther one i really love the moody mermaid one but that is alot for a collar.  when you get it please post or if anyone else who has a small poodle please post pictures!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Right now the Canadian dollar is just slightly over the U.S. dollar. Plus shipping my collar has come to just over $51. By far, way more than I EVER thought I'd entertain in purchasing a collar, however....

I like to justify the purchase in the following ways... 

1st - I've been walking Lucy a lot more now that the weather is changing and her leash manners are turning out just as I like meaning very enjoyable walks. What I've noticed, is that after her walks, even though she walks very loose lead over 80% of the time, I'm finding matts on her neck. Not huge, but big enough it takes some time to gently work them out. Even taking time, I'm losing coat. I have run a business out of my home over the past 7 years, and lets say, worst case scenario, I value my time not far off minimum wage, $12 an hour. I spend around 1/2 hour gently teasing out the matts from her collar every 2 days after we've been doing good walks, so $18 a week, that means this collar has pretty much paid for itself in only 3 weeks.

2nd - I either do my own grooming, or I'm lucky enough to have my friend, who is a poodle breeder and groomer with a shop to boot, do grooms with me there to learn and help where possible. I'm in a WIN/WIN here saving at least $50 a month. If I want to have a poodle with a nice long (sorta) show coat, then this collar is still putting me way ahead of the game in regards to attaining that goal in a shorter amount of time.

3rd - Lucy had a job in a commercial and made herself a cool $150, so she in essence earned a collar that means less patience and fur tugging on her part (in all honesty, even though she seems to enjoy most of our grooming sessions, her vote was to spend her pennies on a full body shave or pet clip, but I VETO'D that one!  lol)

4th - I just think it would be kinda fun and eye catching to have a different collar than most people around, and I'll feel like one of the "poodley crowd" if I have a collar that was designed specifically with poodles in mind. 

Poodleit has a facebook page, which I liked, then proceeded to veiw all the pictures and comments. Digging through these are the photos I found easiest of smaller dogs modelling the collars. I copied and pasted the captions next to the photos... I wish there were many more, and will be sure to add a couple of my girl. Someday I may even get a second or third collar! lol  Get to workin' Lucy...

Poodleit was at Crufts... represented by little Ebony.
She is wearing "baby pink cheetah" protective collar, size "Toy I".
Thank you Lesley Brydone for sending this adorable photo.


With Shawn Wilson Herr.


Beautiful Ruby is sporting "chocolate praline" collar and leash set. Simply gorgeous.— with Connie Shorter


Pretty red head, Ruby, has very good sense of color (and collar too). She picked "Aqua dots" for special occasions.— with Connie Shorter.


This link should take you to their facebook page if you so desire 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/poodleitdotcom


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Dawnsohma said:


> do these collars really cost $40+ US??? im not sure of the money difference between the country's. i was looking to get Esther one i really love the moody mermaid one but that is alot for a collar.  when you get it please post or if anyone else who has a small poodle please post pictures!


Yah, they are pricey, but they are well made with high quality chains for them. You have to add shipping, too. I bought Jazz one with a lot of bling. It has so much bling, I was embarrassed, so I bought a second one that was more subdued.  I ordered the second one slightly thinner and a larger size. It's a little big so sometimes it rolls over, so he wears the blingy one. It's super nice, though. We go on a lot of walks and his hair hasn't been ripping up at all. The collar just slips around his neck. 

I like the one you chose!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Come now, you have to post one pic of each collar for us here Outwest! 

Rebecca


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is Ruby in the three patterns that she has now. What works best for us is an everday one, a colorful one and a basic black to wear when using colored bows or bands that do not look good with the other two collars! LOL!! Only problem now is that Olga keeps turning out gorgeous new ones every month! :adore:


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you SOOOoooOOO much for posting those pics! . My fave is definitely the brown damask one!... . You should add those to the facebook page for sure!

How many poodleit collars have you had for Ruby? What features were you particularly happy with and why? Is there anything (other than maybe cost) that you didn't like?

What length is Rubys neck hair and have you had any matting of it while she's wearing the collar?

If you have anymore pics, PLEASE do post them! 

Thanks, 

Rebecca


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

rubymom said:


> Here is Ruby in the three patterns that she has now. What works best for us is an everday one, a colorful one and a basic black to wear when using colored bows or bands that do not look good with the other two collars! LOL!! Only problem now is that Olga keeps turning out gorgeous new ones every month! :adore:


Ruby is gorgeous, and accessorized beautifully! I MUST have that third one, it looks turquoise and blue on my screen. I think it would look really nice with Chagall's silver hair. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so I hope you don't mind. Forget the fruit-of-the-month club, I want to join the poodleit collar of the month one!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny's coloring is similar and I go black, or bright brown, gold, orange too. I like the animal print collar. Would show nicely I think. I have a martingale poodleit collar and they are very well made too.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh yeah!! That colour pallet looks made for Chagall! You should TOTALLY go for it!

Rebecca


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Has anyone had one with a lot of white on it? I wonder how clean they would stay..even on a clean dog. I'm torn between between





























Wonder what it would look with a red ribbon instead of brown...










There are a couple of others I like..if hubby wouldn't have a fit I would get a bunch lol.


Here's Sandy-her body is slightly creamy...not white


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Oh yeah!! That colour pallet looks made for Chagall! You should TOTALLY go for it!
> 
> Rebecca


Thanks for the encouragement! It will be part of my spending spree at PCA next month!:becky:


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Where did you find that complete picture of the chocolate swirl collar!!! I'm gonna be even less patient now! . Lol!

Man I love the feeling I get that Sandy and Lucy are sooooo similar, and now that you might get a poodleit collar too?!? Cool!!! . 

Of coarse I think you should get the chocolate swirl, but I also REALLY like gold elegence for Sandy. That's be very feminine and "pretty" 

Rebecca


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Pgr8dnlvr, I have loved these collars since getting our first one! And, yes, they cost more than some other fancy collars, but I buy them to protect Ruby's neck hair! No matting at all since using this collar! (Ruby is in a Scandi cut with neck hair about 3 inches.) I have not found any other collars that match Poodleit in function or workmanship! I love the material that Olga selects because the collars glide on/off Ruby's head so easily! The slip chain is high quality metal and stays shiny and functional for years! Oh, and the Poodleit brand tag just looks so classy!
For me, the only thing I wish I could improve would be the time it takes for shipping ! (Each time we order one, I feel like Christmas is coming and I become so impatient!)

Chagall's mom , I think the AquaDots collar would look stunning on Chagall! The colors are turquoise and deep purple! I ordered a matching leash and Ruby gets lots of compliments on this set!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

That's one of the reason I want one. Last time I used a normal collar on Sandy (just for a walk).. I had to cut a chunk of her hair out because the knot was so tight there was no working it out. So I've been just using a simple white parachute collar/lead and it's been okay but there are still a few tangles.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I Love love love the leopard print !


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! It will be part of my spending spree at PCA next month!:becky:


Check with Olga, she will be there, but I think she said no booth. So order for pick up and save the shipping.

I found this thread after I ordered, I can't wait till they get here. Here is what I chose:

I got 2 for each of the big girls - for shows and formal wear:
For Sophie - the Cream bitch: Damask Princess
For Joy - Black Bitch: Marubi Red

for both - Best in Shopping - for everyday


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

rubymom said:


> Chagall's mom , I think the AquaDots collar would look stunning on Chagall! The colors are turquoise and deep purple! I ordered a matching leash and Ruby gets lots of compliments on this set!


You just sold me; * purple* is his color! _Thank __you!_ _Sheesh! I_ almost forgot about the matching leash! Gotta get the set. I have plans (not yet shared with my dh) to one day put Chagall in a Continental so I NEED these things. (In addition to wanting them badly.)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Great looking......all of them! I have a question though, are they padded, or just a double layer of satin? They look as if they have an inner layer to give them substance enough to 'stand up' but are soft.(kinda like a quilt)???????


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Olga told me there's a layer of something called "bamboo padding".

Rebecca

PS- love the bright colours of the "best in shopping". Sure hope you post pics of your girls in their new collars!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I ordered the sport version of Ruffles 'n Flirt for Jazz. She wears a collar only when she's outside, and most of the time it's a metal training collar, for walks, but her hair in the collar area has rubbed down to almost nothing. I'm hoping this will let it grow back out.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

These are soooo pretty! Maybe too pretty for my Murphy? Hmmmm maybe I will have to find a "handsome" colour pattern. He looks best in blues and reds. Lol :0). I think pastels and pinks, but I'm pretty sure my DH won't agree!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Earlier in this thread I asked a question about 'padding' and the reason is because these collars are too pricey for me!I decided to use my sewing skills to see if I could replicate one for Molly !
This is my first try.....and I have plans for all the cute material scraps I've collected for years!
This one is Black satin & Cream lace ( I wanted to start out simple in case it didn't work! I will also use a finer chain on the next ones! I'm kinda pleased with my first attempt!:five:


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks good! I need to go get a sewing machine!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Earlier in this thread I asked a question about 'padding' and the reason is because these collars are too pricey for me!I decided to use my sewing skills to see if I could replicate one for Molly !
> This is my first try.....and I have plans for all the cute material scraps I've collected for years!
> This one is Black satin & Cream lace ( I wanted to start out simple in case it didn't work! I will also use a finer chain on the next ones! I'm kinda pleased with my first attempt!:five:


:hail:Hats off to you *MollyMuiMa*!! Where do I place my order?! _Very_ nicely done, and your model does your handiwork justice. Satin and lace for starters no less! I see a nice business opportunity here, I'm going to run and find some swatches.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Great job!!!! I was looking at the sewing machine I got for Christmas and thinking the same thing. Maybe I WILL give it a try soon. Love it!!!! Olga better look out, she may have competition over on PF!!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

P.S. Molly makes a wonderful model!


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

That one looks great. Nice work.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You.....But Olga can be sure her business is safe from me! LOL! Did A LOT of sewing for friends and family in my early years so now I guess will sew only for me & MY personal satisfaction! But for those of you with sewing machines......it wasn't that hard to do! :^)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*MollyMuiMa*: I gave my sewing machine to a friend's daughter. It was just gathering dust around here. I must say I'm very impressed you have lace and satin just lying around at your house. I might have some leftover denim or flannel, but that's about it. I could have used your sewing skills when Chagall was a pup to whip him up some "pee pants." The collar you made is really lovely. I know people will be asking you where you got it.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i got some material to make snoods with idk if i have the skill for that tho!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Great job Molly! And Molly really does look like she's modeling and she knows it! Lol 

Rebecca


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We should start a poodleit picture thread, with a MBE (made by exhibitor) category. :biggrin1:


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, Olga finished the collar for Lucy. She tried to make it a little special by making it with red thread. To be honest I'm not sure if I messaged her in time, but I'm hoping to see if she can make another with the brown thread that was on the regular advertisement of the fabric though... 

I think the red might draw too much attention to the collar instead of showcasing the nice tones of Lucy's fur. We'll see, but either way I'm sure they're both nice! 

What do you guys think of the red thread? This would be the exact collar being sent to us for Lucy. Again though, not sure if I can delay shipment or not.





Rebecca


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I like it with the red threads since all the red is what I like about the collar. I can see what you mean though if flashy isn't what you want. 

I did end up getting the gold elegance and I really really hope it will look good on Sandy. It has ALOT of yellow in it so not sure how it's going to look (crossing fingers that it's her color :0). I like the pattern though. I was so tempted to order more than one...

I'm going to try my creative side and borrow my mother in laws sewing machine since I want more than one :0)


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Haha! Mel, that's AWESOME! I can't wait to see what it looks like! You GOTTA post pictures here when you get it! I'm falling in love with the gold elegance pattern as well for sure!

By the way, not sure if my collars been sent, but I go into the states all the time, maybe if you wanted you could have Olga send your collar with mine and I can just ship your collar directly from the states? Might save some money is all I'm thinking . I find American shipping prices are way more reasonable. As soon as Canada post gets their hands on anything, BLAMO the price goes way up! Lol . I'm sure Olga knows what she's doing though, and probably already has the best shipping prices possible...

Rebecca


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

That is so thoughtful :0). I told her I'm going out of town in 2 weeks so I was hoping to get it before I leave. She told me she is going to ship it today and I also upgraded the shipping so I would get it a little faster. Thanks though for the offer!:angel:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the red thread; I think it looks rich. I don't think it will distract from your toy. They always have their own way of being the star of the show.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

I like it with the red thread too. 

Mine should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. Can't wait. I really want to get walking the girls but can't mat the hair right now.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are a bunch of pics of Lucy modeling the new collar!





















Rebecca


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

the leopard one.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You made the perfect choice, she looks fabulous!


----------

